# Amercian woodcock up date



## Fabrice (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

Recently I updated my "Hunting season 2007" section of my web page. Also I updated the "Woodcock deformities" I have one American woodcock picture with light colored. Also one pictures about a very particular feather which is call the "Painter's Feather". Ad two pictures withered phalanx of woodcock leg (finger) .I invite you to have a look at it. If you have any comments, please bring them on.

2007 my website was viewed by 6,585 persons: North America, Europe, Scandinavian and Japan. For personal website dedicated to American woodcock."big hit"

I surf on internet since sixteen years. I believe I am the only one who has website dedicates for woodcock.

Have a nice day

Michael


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Michael, thank you for posting here. Great web site you have! Woodcock are a facinating bird, which I hope to encounter next year in MN.


----------



## Fabrice (Dec 14, 2007)

Dick Monson said:


> Michael, thank you for posting here. Great web site you have! Woodcock are a facinating bird, which I hope to encounter next year in MN.


Your welcome.


----------

